

Cornell Scientist’s Quest: Perfect Broccoli - stevewillows
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/10/dining/a-scientist-helps-to-reinvent-broccoli.html?_r=0

======
paulannesley
“… his collaboration with large seed companies like Monsanto …”

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsanto#Legal_actions_and_cont...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsanto#Legal_actions_and_controversies)

~~~
stock_toaster
This made me frown too when I read it in the article (talk about
reactionary!).

Monsanto really does seem like the quintessential "evil corporation".

I do like broccoli though!

------
jostmey
I appreciate this line or work - it is truly real research. But why does
Bjorkman "cringe" at using more advanced technology for genetic modification,
as mentioned at the bottom of the 1st page? I wish the article would discuss
his reasons.

~~~
cookingrobot
I think they're saying that "food purists" and critics (who are generally fine
with Bjorkman's science) cringe at the idea of genetic engineering.

